# Hymer S520 sliding drawer under fridge



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Does anyone know an easy way to remove the sliding drawers under the fridge we have a slight leek behind the boiler and need to get in there.Tried to remove the screws with no luck there must be an easier way..as trap to pipes is under the drawers.

Val


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi mine has two clips on the slide see picture lift these as you pull the draw out and it should separate from side runner


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi many thanks for your reply, just looked again no clips ,the bottom drawer has
a double slide with ball bearings and the top one just the single slide but no clips either.

Val


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi val,

it's a screw apart job, there should be two grub screws in the outer runner groove. this will allow the drawer to be removed without the runners.

cheers
simon


----------

